# Zeilen einer Tabelle ausklappen



## Karies (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ein Script gefunden mit dem man Zeilen einer Tabelle aus und einklappen kann.
Funktioniert prima, nur wenn die Seite das erstemal aufgerufen wird sind alle Zeilen sichtbar, ich würde sie gerne eingeklappt lassen und dann bei Bedarf ausklappen lassen.
Leider weiß ich nicht so genau was ich ändern muß, habe schon ein wenig probiert, das hat aber leider nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis gebracht.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich.
Das Script ist angehängt.


----------



## Quaese (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,

in Deinem HTML-Bereich steht in einem Span-Tag mal ein style="display:". Hier musst
Du "none" zuweisen und dann sollte es funktionieren.

&nbsp;&nbsp;style="display: none;" 

Übrigens werden Attribute innerhalb eines HTML-Tags nicht mit ' (Hochkomma), 
sondern doch doppelte Anführungszeichen (") eingeschlossen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Karies (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe,
es klappt ;-)


----------

